# Tropheus Duboisi and Dolphins question



## JoseRiv (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello,

I am growing out Tropheus Duboisi and Malawi Dolphins in a 125 gallon.

Q. Will there be a problem between these fish when they are full grown?

I should add - i am not intersted in breeding - this is a show tank.

The duboisi number 23 and the dolphins number 7.

Thanks


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

I see no problem with this at all.

In fact - for a show tank that is a very nice coloration of fish! The Duboisi compliment the blue of the Dolphins in their face and the Dolphins look really nice with teh white lips.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Never tried it with dolphins http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1061 Cyrtocara moorii
dubs did fine with (Chirwa Is.) Jakes http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1376 (boy is that an uncolourfull one in the profiles) for me in a 7x2x2 foot tank.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

All this time I thought the original poster was talking about Metriaclima Msobo, not Cyrtocara moorii.


----------



## JoseRiv (Dec 15, 2004)

BrownBullhead said:


> All this time I thought the original poster was talking about Metriaclima Msobo, not Cyrtocara moorii.


Sorry - I should have used the goverment name :lol:

Yes, I mean C. moorii.

I have 4" dolphins in with 1" dubs. The dolphins totally ignore the dubs. What I am interested in knowing is the interaction fo the fish as adults. The dolphins are slow growers so I think by the time they grow to 7" or 8" the dubs should have reached their 4" to 5" adult size.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess you may be the first to try it. Not many (I think) keep Troph with large Haps. Most prob reckon they are better given a tank each (long term) so they can modle it (and keep the water) closer to their habitats.


----------



## JoseRiv (Dec 15, 2004)

24Tropheus said:


> I guess you may be the first to try it. Not many (I think) keep Troph with large Haps. Most prob reckon they are better given a tank each (long term) so they can modle it (and keep the water) closer to their habitats.


I have one tank.

But...aren't the lakes similar?

Also, is it not true that Trophs are commonly kept with Petros?

Aren't Petros as large as Dolphins?

Just some questions circleling in my head.


----------

